# $recycle.bin & desktop.ini virus



## wilson_jeo (Dec 7, 2008)

$recycle.bin , desktop.ini ,and System Volume Infomation folder,anyone know how to delete it??? thanks...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

You really do not want to delete these items - you can empty recycle bin; desktop.ini contain info for folders;l Sys Vol Info - is VSS - system restore points

Why do you want to do this?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Pop up blocker (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, It is the same problem which I am facing right now.

I guess it is a virus, "$recycle Bin" and "Desktop.ini" and "System volume information" folders appear on each and every partitions of the hardisk.

This slows down the PC, currupts the boot manager, and does not allow other bootable CDs to boot. Once you format the hard disk, it does not take the new installation CD also.

Please Help.


----------



## Pop up blocker (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Zappa....

It's not a joke ofcourse. Check screenshots I have sent.


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

Pop up blocker and wilson_jeo Hi, I hope your pulling my leg. Haven't heard of this as it would be all over the web. How about uploading one of these files at this site and posting back the report.


http://www.virustotal.com/


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

12-8-2008, I get it now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Here is a thread on the recycle bin - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ista-support/301039-solved-c-recycle-bin.html

Since then I have learned that the 2nd -500 admin account w/ the earlier date is created by, used by and shut down bu the OEM (manufacturer) during pre-installation of Vista.

System Volume Information = VSS - Volume Shadow Service/ System Restore points used by both. Only Vista Ultimate & Vista Business have true VSS which allows the restoration of a folder or file via right-click. If you want to get rid of "System Volume Information" folder on a certain partition, make sure to turn System Restore turned off for the partition in question.
START | *rstrui*

To see your VSS/ System Restore points download the zip file, extract the batch script to desktop, go to desktop, RIGHT-click on batch script, select run as administrator. A notepad will open with VSS information.

VSS.zip


Here is contents of desktop.ini - Music folder*¹*

```
[font=lucida console]
[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21790
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-12689
IconResource=%SystemRoot%\system32\imageres.dll,-108
IconFile=%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll
IconIndex=-237
[LocalizedFileNames]
Sample [email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21806

[/font]
```

desktop.ini - Links folder*²*

```
[font=lucida console]
[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21810
IconResource=%SystemRoot%\system32\imageres.dll,-185
DefaultDropEffect=4
[LocalizedFileNames]
[email protected],-21816
[email protected],-9031
Recently [email protected],-32813
[email protected],-21790
[email protected],-21779
[email protected],-21770

[/font]
```

*¹* = %userprofile%\Music
*²* = %userprofile%\Links

%userprofile% = c:\users\USERNAME

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

